# Planing the female sliding dovetail



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

I finally got it together to build a plane to cut the female side of a sliding dovetail.

The article is here:

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/PlaningTheSlidingDovetail.html










The build for the male side was 6 years ago and, if you missed it, that article is here:

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/Evolving%20a%20Dovetail%20Plane.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

Gorgeous looking planes !


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree, nice planes. And thankyou for your site Derek, I have read several of your articles/tutorials and have learned from them.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

So here is the 64 thousand dollar question.. are they for sale? will you be making them by request and if so how much?.. I really like the looks of it and the results speak for themselves.. SO?? thanks.. Papa (aka) woodworker59


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Make them? No. They would turn a hobby into work. Making tools is just a quick fix interest between building furniture, the pieces of which generally take some months. I only get into the shop on weekends, so time is limited.

After making marking knives for a few years, I handed over my design to Chris Vesper. I would like to say that he makes an exact copy, but he makes them better!  Here's a link to Chris' website (with the best marking knives in the world! ... and, no, I do not have any financial interest) ...

https://www.vespertools.com.au/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=4&Itemid=34










If you want to make your own, go here … http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/A%20Knife%20for%20Marking%20Dovetails.html

The point is, I make tools and am happy to share the designs with everyone. That's what it is all about.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice planes and well done blog, Derek. Did you build your own plane, due to some short fall of the side rabbet planes that you were using? I thinking of getting a set of the Veritas planes, but haven't found anyone that has used them. Of the 3 you have, which is the best? Thanks for the post and the links.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Really amazing work Derek. One for the favorites!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

rnv-alnvm,< jvhegn bvbjn jnuu. gh - ok my mauth are going nuts trying to 
say all the admiring verbs over the planes 

thanks for sharing Derek

Dennis


----------

